# first grow kinda



## dontknowmuch (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi There,
This is my first grow except for one plant I tried before and streched it out, but it is flowering.

Anyhow these 4 plants are my first attempt with a little more knowledge thanks to all you here at the board.

first I germinated 4 seeds between moist paper towels ( bag seed I don't have a clue to tell strain) and all 4 sprouted, Planted seedlings in small styrofome cup with holes in bottoms.

after one week transplanted in I would guess roughly 1 gallon planters. I am using black gold soil and have fox farm grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom for nutes. Have a fan blowing on them. I am using 1 30w cfl 5000k and 1 13w 3000k cfl for veg and I will be using 4 23w cfl 2700k for flowering, Maybe in the future I will go HPS once I get used to growing. I haven't fed them any nutes because I have read here not to feed till 3 weeks or so, I also read that vegging should only take 4 weeks, so I am a little confused there.Also height is an issue for me probably would like to stay under 3 feet.

I will be doing the lighting in my kitchen and stick them in pantry for dark times, right now I am 18/6.

I will be experimenting with one plant and try to LST. I also will need to figure out if I want to clone, then flower the clone to check sex, or just flower them all.

Wish me luck and thanks for any info


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 19, 2006)

If your going to use those lights, I might recommend for flowering you just use all of them. I think anyway. I have no experience with those. But I think you should use all you can get. Maybe just add those 23W from the side. See if you can arrange them in a manner to get the most light on those babies and it will help a lot. You have to look at the fact that one 400wHID is putting out like 50,000 Lumens. Your missin out using floros, but they do work. Just letting you know from things that I have read, so I could be wrong.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Hi There,
> This is my first grow except for one plant I tried before and streched it out, but it is flowering.
> 
> Anyhow these 4 plants are my first attempt with a little more knowledge thanks to all you here at the board.
> ...


*Whats up dontknowmuch. First off let me say your babies are looking great.  What you need is atleast 3,000 lumens per square foot of grow space but 5,000 would be better. Most people veg their plants until they see pre flowers or alternating nodes both are signs that the plant is mature and ready for flower. This usually takes between 6 and 8 weeks. Good luck on your grow my friend. *


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 19, 2006)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> If your going to use those lights, I might recommend for flowering you just use all of them. I think anyway. I have no experience with those. But I think you should use all you can get. Maybe just add those 23W from the side. See if you can arrange them in a manner to get the most light on those babies and it will help a lot. You have to look at the fact that one 400wHID is putting out like 50,000 Lumens. Your missin out using floros, but they do work. Just letting you know from things that I have read, so I could be wrong.


 
This is all correct info and good advice, but you have to remember heat goes hand in hand with lumens. With max cooling (4" vortex and sealed hood) and 400w MH, I have been able to get pretty close to plant tops, maybe within 4-6 inches. With flouros, you can literally allow the girls to grow into the lights every night . 1-2" is no problem, and distance diminishes lumens exponentially. I forget the calculation, but I think it is nearly 33% per inch (from looking at the charts). Unfortunately, I have not completed my first grow yet, but I think I am off to a good start. Flouros are really handy to clone, and to slow banzai mothers down, so no loss in trying them. I have been using HID for a couple of weeks now, and to tell you the truth, it has made me an even bigger fan of flouros . Please understand I mean no disrespect and your post needs no correction, just felt I needed to add another opinion .


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 19, 2006)

sorry what is HID ? and Grunt, I was never that good at math. Can I clone when they preflower?

               Thanks,  
                            It's all new to me


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 19, 2006)

HID = High Intensity Discharge = High Pressure Sodium, Metal Halide and a few others that are useless for growing.  Those bulbs you are using are okay for first couple of weeks (seedlings) but things are probably gonna slow way down or stop without more lumens.  As they get bigger, move those lights as close as you can get them without stressing them.  It is good you are familiar with the spectrum of your bulbs, which is important, but you should look at the lumen rating also.  I'm guessing they are under 1000 lumens each.  As TBG said, 3000 lumens per square foot MINIMUM.  So you see where you are falling short.  I seem to be saying this alot lately, but for a cheap easy fix, go and get yourself 2 (2 bulb) 4 foot shoplight fixtures from wal-mart, home depot etc. for $20.  4 t12 bulbs will cost another $15.  Look for the labels on the bulbs, easiest to find are daylights (cool, 6500k), and they are just over 3000 lumens each.  With 4 of these bulbs in 2 fixtures, you will get your 3k lumens per square foot in a 1' x 4' area, perfect for your 4 plants and probably a small cloner too.  Of course, 2' fixtures will work also, but they are more expensive and you will need more of them.  These will get you through vegetative stage and give you time to come up with a plan for flowering.  I don't know if you really want to put an HID in your kitchen, it is going to light up every window in your whole house, I would think, imagine a welder going in there.

18/6 is okay, but it must be a pain to move them around all the time.  You can go 24 hour light, but I would do it slowly.

Good Luck and keep us posted.

You are right about the nutes, that is excellent soil and would probably get you to bloom stage without adding anything.  Much easier to fix a deficiency than a nute burn.  Let's see how they look in 2 weeks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> sorry what is HID ? and Grunt, I was never that good at math. Can I clone when they preflower?
> 
> Thanks,
> It's all new to me


*OK when you wait for pre flowers you are waiting for the plant to show sex (male or female). This way you can toss out the males and keep the females and not waist grow space. Yes you can clone when they show pre flowers this is what we do. Once your clones have rooted you can toss them right into flower. We did this last grow with 3 AK-48 clones. At harvest time the clones were only 20+ inches tall with nice big cola's.  *

*How big is your grow area? *


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 20, 2006)

> How big is your grow area?



Well I Live in a small one bedroom apt and I just grow on top of a small bookshelf. 13inch x 30 inch and almost 6 feet high to the ceiling. I have been flowering antoher plant in my kitchen on the stove for light and in the pantry for dark.



> I don't know if you really want to put an HID in your kitchen, it is going to light up every window in your whole house, I would think, imagine a welder going in there.



Not a problem with no windows in my kitchen.



> You are right about the nutes, that is excellent soil and would probably get you to bloom stage without adding anything. Much easier to fix a deficiency than a nute burn. Let's see how they look in 2 weeks.



wow you mean I wasted 12 bucks on the grow big? I have been spraying them with carbonated water once a day is that ok?



> Most people veg their plants until they see pre flowers or alternating nodes both are signs that the plant is mature and ready for flower. This usually takes between 6 and 8 weeks. Good luck on your grow my friend.



 I see, well I am on day 18 and it is looking like I need to transplant in a bigger pot. I just hate having to waste all that soil on any male plants if I don't have to. sigh.

  Thanks for all the help and suggestions. I am very open minded to all


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 20, 2006)

Day 18,
we have yet to name them


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 20, 2006)

and here it is, My professional grow space ! 




Look Ma , No hands !


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 21, 2006)

still day 18 and I went ahead and tied one down for a trial LST.
Not sure if I should of waited untill I transplanted . Can anyone shed a little light on low stress training.

        Thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2006)

*Everything is coming right along and your babies are looking great. IMO you should have transplanted before starting your LST but you can always untie them and tie them back up. What is it you wanna know about LST? *


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 21, 2006)

well I guess I just wanted to know if there is more to it then just tying down the tops


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 22, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> well I guess I just wanted to know if there is more to it then just tying down the tops


*Once you tie down the top the side branches will begin to grow faster. As they get big you can start tying them down as well. That's about it. *


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you TBG . Ok now is day 22 and I am going to get bigger pots tomorrow, My question now is. am I going to add any of my ff big bloom now or since I am going to be adding more black gold soil to my transplant should I hold off on nutes?

Thanks and Happy Holidays. last pic is the LST


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 25, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Thank you TBG . Ok now is day 22 and I am going to get bigger pots tomorrow, My question now is. am I going to add any of my ff big bloom now or since I am going to be adding more black gold soil to my transplant should I hold off on nutes?
> 
> Thanks and Happy Holidays. last pic is the LST
> 
> ...


*Man your young girls are looking great. From what my bottle of Fox Farm Big Bloom says it's for flower not veg.*


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 25, 2006)

oops I meant grow big


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 25, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> oops I meant grow big


*Yes you can start feeding them nutes. Whats it say 2 TSP. per gallon of water every other watering right? I would go with 1/2 TSP. per gallon of water the first time around and see how they react. Then you can up the dose to 1 TSP. per gallon and so on. *


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 26, 2006)

The bottle says .....

                  Every watering / / 1 teaspoon per gallon
             Heavy Feeding / /  2 to 3 teaspoons per gallon every 2 weeks . Foliar feeding / /  1/2 to 1 teaspoon per gallon spray in mornings.     

                       I will just do it the way you said . And see how it goes.

                 Thanks.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Nov 26, 2006)

hi everybody.
hi dontknowmuch i use the fox farm grow big and tiger bloom.
stuff works great, i love it when i give them there first shot of nutes.huge growth spurt.just be carefull not to over do it that stuff is potent.just a 1/2 teaspoon to 1 gallon of water.then work your way up.i give then 1/2 teaspoon.then nothing second watering.then another 1/2 teaspoon 3rd wateing.then no nutes.then 1 teaspoon.then 1/2.then full.by then plants are rdy for 1 1/2 teaspoon.there is a pattern that i like to follow.i fried my first 2 grows.took long time fom my girls to recover.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds like a good feeding program to me thanks much


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 1, 2006)

Day 29 folks,
I am going to take some clones in a few days and maybe flower in a week or two. Just gave them their second feeding of grow big


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 2, 2006)

*Whats going on DKM. Your garden is coming along real nice. Once you start cloning it's gonna be hard to ever plant a seed again.  *


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey TBG . Yah I hope to get a perpetual grow goin on with clones from these. But I will try some of that WW seed sometime down the road.

I lined my cardboard with mylar so those baby's are gettin all the light out of what little I have. Gonna read the forum now for cloning and flouresent flowering..
               Thanks for keepin an eye on my grow.


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 3, 2006)

Your lookng real good man. You've come a long way. Looks like you got a real grow room now lol. How much did the mylar run ya? Keep it up.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 3, 2006)

> Looks like you got a real grow room now lol.



It is just an illusion lol. I bought some survival blankets for $1.25 each. They said they were mylar on the web page, but all it says on the package is aluminized polyester . I suppose its at least in the same family.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 5, 2006)

day 33 and two plants have hairs everywhere ( pre-flowers? )

Just gonna keep em growing till more of the smaller nodes get bigger and bigger.

anyone have an easy cloning guide ? can I get away without that dome thingy?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> day 33 and two plants have hairs everywhere ( pre-flowers? )
> 
> Just gonna keep em growing till more of the smaller nodes get bigger and bigger.
> 
> ...


*Whats up DKM. Here is a link to Hicks soil cloning. We have had great results with his method. Get yourself one of those plastic storage bins at Wal-Mart. Then take a clear plastic trash bag and cut it to fit the storage bin. Then you need a giant rubber band to put around the plastic to make a nice tight seal. This is how we do it and it works great. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2441*


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the link TBG ... and away I go!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 12, 2006)

Day 40,

            I have attempted to clone these mama's and here are some pics,
   Also I will begin flowering tonight. A couple questions on cloning. First, The tops of my clones are about 6 inches from the top of my container, Do I need to raise them? and how about lighting. I have them under some cfls, Do they need to be pretty close to the tops, not sure if they will melt the plastic I am using for the cover, And should they be on 24/7 or 18/6.
Also will I be watering them at all soon or just mist if I see wilting?.

one more question for now. I was wondering If I can clone from clones later on and flower all 4 of my plants , or should I keep one of the big ones for a mother?

       Thanks for any advise


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 13, 2006)

Just a note ... I try not to make a habit of using Styrofoam and other non bio degradable/non recyclable materials, I just happened to have these lying around from years ago and I will try to reuse them as many times as I can.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Day 40,
> 
> I have attempted to clone these mama's and here are some pics,
> Also I will begin flowering tonight. A couple questions on cloning. First, The tops of my clones are about 6 inches from the top of my container, Do I need to raise them? and how about lighting. I have them under some cfls, Do they need to be pretty close to the tops, not sure if they will melt the plastic I am using for the cover, And should they be on 24/7 or 18/6.
> ...


*Whats up DKM. No your clones are fine that distance. Nope your CFL's don't have to be close to your clones. You should have them under 24/7 light. As far as water goes we put some in the bottom of the tub and let them **** it in through the holes. Then when the top comes off we give them a quick spray or if they wilt we spray. And yes you can clone from clones. *


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 13, 2006)

> Whats up DKM. No your clones are fine that distance. Nope your CFL's don't have to be close to your clones. You should have them under 24/7 light. As far as water goes we put some in the bottom of the tub and let them **** it in through the holes. Then when the top comes off we give them a quick spray or if they wilt we spray. And yes you can clone from clones.



 cool beans TBG. I appreciate that you have taken the time to keep an eye on my grow. 

      Well the bad news tonight is that 2 of my 4 plants have decided to grow some balls, So I had to call them out and chop those suckers down! Got rid of the male clones and now am left with 4 clones. I may take another cutting, because I would like to flower 4 and have one for a mother. The good news is now I have all female !

   Question,
                Would it be a total no-no to reuse the soil that the male plants were in,
I only gave them a few feedings of grow big , could there be pollen in the soil ? , and if I can reuse it do I have to make sure I get every crumb of root out. I only ask because it is just kind of a hassle to dispose of it due to my living conditions. I am assuming this is probably a no-no but what the heck, never hurts to ask.

 Gracias


----------



## flipmode (Dec 13, 2006)

i hope u can make it to flowering with that light


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 13, 2006)

I am not sure if I mentioned this, But this first grow attempt will be all cfl.

   For flowering two plants I am using 8 27w 2700k and a total of 14,000 lumens


----------



## kbkiller9 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have reused soil before. I had a plant that grew for a month n a half and endin up being a male, so i flush out the 5 gallon bucket I had it in (ran about 5 gallons) and put a new smaller plant in the bucket that I had growing in a smaller pot. The plant got a little nute burn (should have flush the bucker with more water) but is doing healthy now as it is producing buds at the moment. Hope this helps. Plants look good by way, but i think u may need more lumens to produce nice size buds. I will leave that up to the experts on here though. Good luck mayn.


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 18, 2006)

Keep Up The GooD WorK SmokeGooD Plz


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 23, 2006)

Day 12 of flowering and all is looking good so far.

My clones have been a up and down battle but are looking like they are going to make it. I will post pics in a couple days when I transplant them.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

Your plants are looking very healthy. Good work so far. Soon though, you will be needing more light. Very soon. Do you have a fan on the babies? That will help dissipate the heat, refresh the air and strengthen your plants. To expand on EM's comments which are right on as usual, each time the distance doubles from light to plant with CFL's, you're loosing lumens like crazy. Going form 1 inch to 2 inches to 4 to 8 is just rediculous the amount of lumens you lose. I would highly recomment a HPS for flowering, and a smaller, more confined space. Even though your grow 'area' is relatively small, the square feet of the entire room is being lit form the light down. 
Keep it up and you will have some great plants!

I actually posted this before the update in the post above mine. Now that I see them, I can defintiely tell you that you will be disapointed with the overall bud content and weight with just CFL's. The plant does look nice and healthy!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok,
     I have transplanted my clones and they have very good root growth.
When would it be ok to feed these little ladies some nutes?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 27, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Ok,
> I have transplanted my clones and they have very good root growth.
> When would it be ok to feed these little ladies some nutes?
> 
> ...


*Whats going on DKM. I see you have been a busy mang. I myself wouldn't give them any nutes right away. Let them get use to their new home and stuff and go from there.  *


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello,
        ok so here are my clones now about 3 weeks from when I transplanted them. I am doing LST to keep them low will more then likely transplant again to bigger pots and start flowering in a couple weeks. As you may see from pics they really want to flower, I was wondering if I should just go 24 lights until I flower or stay on 18/6.

 as far as the plants I have flowering now I am hoping for feb 5th harvest, I will post pics soon.

  Rock on,


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 22, 2007)

For CFL's only your grow is looking great.  Treat them ladies good and they will be good to you.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey DNM!!! What a difference between your first grow and this one!!! We learn from our mistakes!!! Great!!! :clap:  And you are also cloning!! I'm thinking myself to clone, too....
Your wife should be quite happy of those babies there!!! Very well done! They look superb!!! :aok:  The revenge of the new growers!!!! YEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks New and Hemp,

     I have been keeping an eye on your grows as well and it's supercool to see the progress,
                        Ok I am feeding these ladies their last nutes tonight and hoping to harvest 2nd weekend of feb. oh I almost forgot. last week one of the colas got snapped off so I dried it and although premature and not cured at all wifey says it good and not to harsh.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok so I chopped one of the lady's and here is what i got so far. Going to chop the next one on friday then start flowering the 4 clones.

sorry pics are so blurry


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2007)

*Congrats on the harvest DKM. Be sure and give us a smoke report when she is dry and cured. Always curious as to what other members bud taste like.   Looking foward to your next grow.  *


----------



## dontknowmuch (Feb 9, 2007)

1 oz on the nose!

well she dried real quick did the rack then the sack, now I put in baggy. going to skip jar method on this one but I will jar the next one which is drying now and might be a gram or two over an OZ . We put a couple buds in a small plastic film container and it seems to cure it real fast.

Wifey says it smokes great, better then the bag weed we got the seeds from ( go figure ) . she says it is couch lock, but not chronic. Taste sweet with earthy tones.

I want to thank everyone on this board for all the tips and tricks.

I am so delighted I got an oz on each plant using only CFL'S, Sorry the pics are so blurry but you get the idea.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 12, 2007)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> 1 oz on the nose!
> 
> well she dried real quick did the rack then the sack, now I put in baggy. going to skip jar method on this one but I will jar the next one which is drying now and might be a gram or two over an OZ . We put a couple buds in a small plastic film container and it seems to cure it real fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> 1 oz on the nose!


 
Its a funny thing that you did great with cfl's and someone had the nerve to say that I was being cheap and cfl's wouldn't work.  You showed them, congrats.  -Da Bagseed Bandit :bong2:


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 12, 2007)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> 1 oz on the nose!
> 
> well she dried real quick did the rack then the sack, now I put in baggy. going to skip jar method on this one but I will jar the next one which is drying now and might be a gram or two over an OZ . We put a couple buds in a small plastic film container and it seems to cure it real fast.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry bro, went to reply to this post and accidentally edited it...no worries, I fixed it. 

Nice harvest bro'!  Is that pic in your avatar another nug?  I'd hit that!   Hope the misses is getting the relief she needs from your first batch of fine home grown bud.  Ask her what she things about it in 2 weeks, and again in one month.  Takes about that long for the flavors and aromas to come in...high gets abit more complex too.


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 14, 2007)

id have to disagree that the picture of the lighter with the buds shown on a barbeque type meshing is realisically 1oz dry.


maybe 1/2 oz @ most.


just my cents worth

pkj


----------



## dontknowmuch (Feb 15, 2007)

> I am glad to see it worked out well for you. Maybe you could take a lil bit and cure it? The longer you let the stuff break down the better it will turn out. But congrates on the great yield. That's wild... nothing but CFL's...who'd uh thunk it?


 
Thanks and No worries I got the second lady all jar'ed up for ya !






> Its a funny thing that you did great with cfl's and someone had the nerve to say that I was being cheap and cfl's wouldn't work. You showed them,


 
Thanks, I am not trying to show anybody up that's for sure. I see they are already questioning the yield  .



> Nice harvest bro'!  Is that pic in your avatar another nug? I'd hit that!  Hope the misses is getting the relief she needs from your first batch of fine home grown bud.


 
Yes she is getting some relief, I said wait till I cure but she was fine enough smoking it wet ! I am curing now. I got that nug off my first plant and here is a pic of it at day 45 :laugh: 







> id have to disagree that the picture of the lighter with the buds shown on a barbeque type meshing is realisically 1oz dry.
> 
> 
> maybe 1/2 oz @ most.
> ...


 
Ok you caught me..The baggy weighs 5 grams and thanks to wifey now it is 1/2 oz


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 15, 2007)

So what if it isn't an oz.  It is more than you had before it was done.  :48:


----------



## dontknowmuch (Feb 23, 2007)

2nd plant was 3 grams short of an OZ. I know you guys really harp on curing and I have been but I am not happy with how dry it is getting. Is it common to get so dry when curing?


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey DNM!!!!!!!!
Hello!!!! I'm back and one of the first posts I went to see was yours!!!
Very well done and I'm shocked when I see at the first pictures of yours (I'm shocked at mine as well)!!! What a difference and what a result, at the end!!!!
You are talking about curing and drying....in the country where I live (at the moment) almost all the houses have a hotpress where the boiler (to heat the house) is, and it's sufficient to hang the buds there, to have it properly dry in 1 day!!! I dried once, this way, a bud that a friend of mine gave me, from his plant, and it really dried up in 1day without becaming too dry.
I said that almost all the houses have a hotpress here......well mine doesn't (exception!!!) and I will have to find another way of drying up mine....when it will be ready.

Have you got something else going on there at the moment?

Again, very well done :clap: and I'm looking forward to see other grows from you!!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello Kitty,
                Glad you are back and thanks for stopping by, I just lay them on my mesh rack in closet and it seems to work fine, I was just a little worried about how dry they are getting now since curing in the jars.

    How are your babies doing ?


----------



## dontknowmuch (Feb 24, 2007)

Trippy I found one seed from the first lady and it seems to be the only seed in the whole batch. I tried to germinate but it never sprouted. Has anyone heard of this before?


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Feb 25, 2007)

DNM, it happened to me and I asked in my thread if somebody knew why a seed it never sprouted but nobody answered me....so I don't know the answer but I can say it happened to me too....

I will post soon in my thread to show you my babies....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 25, 2007)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Trippy I found one seed from the first lady and it seems to be the only seed in the whole batch. I tried to germinate but it never sprouted. Has anyone heard of this before?


Yeah man, it happens all the time. Seeds are like anything in Nature. Some are viable, some aren't. The reasons are many. There simply isn't any way to tell you what caused your seed not to sprout unless you said something like "Well, I microwaved it for 3 minutes like popcorn, but it still didn't sprout".

Hhahaahahah, the image of that cracks me up!

Good luck to you man.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 26, 2007)

maybe the seed was too stoned to do anything  congrats on your harvest! good job


----------



## dontknowmuch (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL guys ,
               I mean is it common to find one seed on a whole plant?


----------



## dontknowmuch (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok, 
       Here are a few nugs from my latest cfl harvest. If you are a CFL grower I would highly recomend that you LST your plants as you will see the difference from my last harvest.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Mar 24, 2007)

Well done DNM!!!  Look what you got there just growing with flos!!! 
Fantastic!!!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jul 3, 2007)

Just bumping this thread for any CFL growers


----------



## bongzilla (Jul 15, 2008)

i read your first thread (with the tall skinny plant) and followed it all the way through here. great job!!!!! it's pretty inspiring that you got such big beautiful plants from just a few CFL's, especially as a beginner grower.


----------

